# Help: install Kubuntu-w/o erasing windows?



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

It's a how-to question I got here. I have Windows Media Center Edition on this Pent D desktop. I'd like to have Kubuntu on it too, but I don't know how. I'm installing Virtual PC right now, but what after that? Do I just put in the CD? Or I've got to partition it? Or anything else?? Please help ray:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Wox, I could try to help with a straightforward install but know nothing about virtual.

Good luck


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

That'd be awesome too, could you post the directions on how to install Kubuntu on top of Windows?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Wox, :wave:

In virtual machine programs, you generally install an OS by having the virtual machine boot off the ISO of your OS, in this case, Kubuntu. But if you want to get rid of Windows, then the best option is to format and partition the whole hard drive with the Kubuntu CD.

If you have multiple partitions, you can delete one of them in Disk Management and actually install Kubuntu alongside Windows as a dual boot. You will get all the performance of a dedicated OS (not in a virtual machine) without loosing Windows.

Post back what you want to do. :smile:


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Matt,
I'm not quite sure. I don't know much about dual boots and partitions, but it would be good to have the power of a dedicated OS without loosing Windows. How do I do that? It's sure going to be different when the computer turns on, right? I don't want my family members screaming around when they see something "weird".
I don't think I have two partitions, I mean I have C and D drive but the D drive was meant for the HP system rescue program, and it's full of stuff. I could partition the drive with Norton Ghost or Partition Magic, but please first let me know all about it.. thanks a whole bunch! ray:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

aysiu just finished updating his guides. He covers a lot of territory

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/

and does it better than I could. Kubuntu will install the same as Ubuntu. Once it's installed, the KDE desktop environment looks different than Gnome, the Ubuntu desktop environment, and some of the commands are a little different.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Bartender, for the site, I'll check it out.
But when it comes down to really getting linux on my comp, I have a kinda stupid question: which buntu? :4-dontkno 
As the site says ,Ubuntu = Gnome, Kubuntu = KDE, well I dont care much about what it uses, just how it looks and how easy it is to use. I don't want to install the whole thing and don't know how to use it. It seems like you use both? 
Maybe you could help me decide?
Stupid questions:
1. Which one is easier to use(easy navigation, user-friendly...)
2. Which one is easier to customize(options...)
3. Which one has a better interface(how the windows look, software looks, etc..)
4. Some quick pros and cons of each -buntu?
5. Which one do you like better?
P.S. I'm not considering Xubuntu a choice. Am I asking for too much? :grin: 
Thanks! ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Wox said:


> Stupid questions:
> 1. Which one is easier to use(easy navigation, user-friendly...)
> 2. Which one is easier to customize(options...)
> 3. Which one has a better interface(how the windows look, software looks, etc..)
> ...


Just for referance:
Gnome = Ubuntu
KDE = Kubuntu
XFCE = XUbuntu

1) Gnome
2) (Personally) Gnome, a few people like Matt may say KDE
3) KDE Has the most windows look and feel.
4) 
(a) XFCE is a little more work in required to set it up to work nicely, something I've tried a few times and ended up giving up on. I did have it nice once, but don't remember how I did it. 
(b) Gnome, is very easy to setup, and the default look should be easy enough to use, also all the "fun" Cube features etc, are all done on Gnome.
(c) KDE, I really wasn't very keen on, while it has alot more programs than Gnome, and it wasn't really for me. 
5) I use a gnome desktop on everything these days, but I'm going to say download Kubuntu & Ubuntu and try them both. 


I'd like to point out that the LiveCD's maybe different to what I stated above, Ive only worked on Gentoo, and of course installed each different desktop.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Wox -
Do you have broadband? If so, then life is good. You can download and burn several different distros.

I get the feeling that you're not familiar with LiveCD's and Linux. With any of the 'buntus, PCLOS, MEPIS, Mint, etc. you can run the Linux distro off the CD, without making any changes to your hard drive.
This is a great way to take Linux out for a spin without committing yourself to anything. If you decide on one, then you use the same CD to install it.
Linux will run more slowly off the LiveCD than if you install to your HDD, so don't get out your stopwatch. Older PC's sluggishness will be more noticeable. My P4 3GHz PC with 2GB RAM runs LiveCD's so quickly I forget sometimes that Linux isn't actually installed. 

I agree with Dan's summary. I like Gnome more than KDE, but I like both of them more than Windows :grin:

EDIT: Xubuntu is a good choice for older PC's, or even for a new one if you just want a lightning-fast desktop and don't care about bells and whistles. On my old PIII 450 Xubuntu is very responsive, while Gnome and KDE run more slooowly.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok well thanks a lot Dan and Bartender, I think I'll check out with Kubuntu.
From what I read, Xubuntu has a not-so-good interface, and it's for slow PCs.
My HP Pent D 3ghz 1gb ram should handle Ubuntu & Kubuntu fast enough.
Reasons I choose Kubuntu: more programs, easier options, and more Windows-like. Maybe I'll try Ubuntu later on. :grin: 
I've tried the Live CD features, now it's just the thing about partitioning the HD and installing Ubuntu.
Thanks! :wave:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with the dual boot route. Thought possible, getting Ubuntu/Kubuntu to install on virtual pc is a nightmare no one should go through.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

I should clear my "more programs" point a bit more.

KDE install(ed) alot more different programs most of which you are not likely to use, but you could also install them via gnome.

If you do install Kubuntu to your hard drive and decided you don't like it, you can always install gnome.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can actually have KDE and GNOME installed at the same time. The only problem is that it is a lot slower. If you have already installed either Ubuntu or Kubuntu, then you can install the other desktop environment to test it out. IMO it is easier to use the live CDs as mentioned though.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Done with installing, can't use Windows*

It's weird. I configured Kubuntu to use 25% of the free drive space. It did, which means, of course, that Windows is not erased. But I restarted the computer(The Live CD wasn't in the CD drive), and Kubuntu just started. How do I fix that? :upset:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Any changes you make in the Live CD won't be saved when you install. :sigh:


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

It seems to me from his post up there that he actually loaded the Linux.Then he rebooted but did not see the boot menu to choose between Windows and Linux.He most likely didn't know to look and choose.Or he lost the Windows boot record.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Wox -
Does Kubuntu show any partitions? Don't know if I can tell you where to go from memory. It's under System or System Settings, look for Disks or something along those lines. Or pop the LiveCD back in and go thru the install steps until you get to the partitioner. Or download GPLCD, burn to CD, and boot from it. GPLCD is a great stand-alone partitioner.
What I want you to do is find out whether Windows is still there.

If it is, then you'll have to repair the MBR (here's just one of many guides). That should get you back into Windows, but Kubuntu will then be inaccessible. If you don't have a real Windows CD you'll probly want to borrow one from someone. A Recovery CD cannot (as far as I know) do the repair.

Then try to repair Kubuntu's GRUB. There are hundreds of posts on this at Ubuntu Forums. Here's one that's fairly specific (post #3) but you will have to read very carefully to make sure you're specifying the right partitions
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440874&highlight=repair+grub

Here's another, trying to be newb-friendly
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113

Here's a semi-official version from the Document Storage Facility
http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub

Some PC's just aren't going to cooperate. I don't know if yours is one of them. At this point the most important thing is to retain your important personal data, so backup if you can...


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

Wox,
I have WinXP on one hard drive AND Linux Ubuntu Feisty Fawn v7.04 on another hard drive.
Grub lets me decide which I want to boot to.
That way, having Windows and Linux on their own hard drives, nothings gets screwed up!
Hard drives are cheap these days. I would install an additional hard drive and install Kubuntu onto it. This way, you'll never be sorry.
Have fun.


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree with Dead Toad on second hard drives but the loading procedure I have not studied. You always risk the Windows load and if you have to reload Windows it is not as easy as reloadng Linux. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6rqXHX3O48


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh,Yes.OK If one drive is master then you must have the second one on the ribbon cable as slave.(Unless you put a USB connected drive externally) How can you make the slave connected HD a Linux load and the master connected a Windows load? The IDE cables are wired for Master /slave.


----------



## DeadToad (Mar 17, 2007)

justo said: "How can you make the slave connected HD a Linux load and the master connected a Windows load?"

Just install Windows on Master C:\ Drive.
Install Ubuntu/Kubuntu on Slave D:\ Drive.
When installing Ubuntu on Slave D:\ Drive, it will ask if you want to install "Grub" to be able to boot to whichever OS you want. Say "Yes".

On boot-up, it presents a screen asking which OS I want to boot to: Windows XP or Ubuntu.
Simple.
Windows XP and Ubuntu will never clash!
If you ever disconnect or remove Ubuntu form the Slave D:\ Drive, just boot up with a boot disk into DOS mode and type: "fdisk /mbr" to reset the Master Boot Record to boot to Windows XP again, without the "Grub" boot-up option bothering you.
Good luck.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Any changes you make in the Live CD won't be saved when you install. :sigh:


It's not the change I made in the Live CD!! It's the setting I used in the installer! :sigh:


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Wo-oh.. I didn't know one single question could fire up all the hardware stuff. The thing is, I don't know a <TWIBAT> thing about hardware. Master.. slave.. I heard of those before, but never knew what it was.
Well, somehow the problem vanished, and dual-boot works just fine. I could choose which system to boot up in a command-line screen. Thanks for all the help!! :grin:


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Wox said:


> Well, somehow the problem vanished, and dual-boot works just fine. I could choose which system to boot up in a command-line screen.


Wox, bottle up some of that luck of yours and send it to me, wil you please?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Bartender said:


> Wox, bottle up some of that luck of yours and send it to me, wil you please?


LOL Bartender, if I was lucky in the first place I wouldn't have had the problem. :laugh:


----------

